# Painting knotty pine wood panels



## ladyray

Hi everyone... We have just bought our house and the kitchen has got knotty pine panels.. anyway i want to paint the panels but am not sure how to do this and what the end result will look like is there anyone that can help and give me some advise if this is the right option or should i just pull them down and them paint..


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

I use notty pine all the time and when I want it painted I always follow the following procedures. This is for pine that has some kind of finish already on them
I first clean all the surfaces with warm water and TSP and with warm water I well rince . 
Sand with 150 sandpaper, vacume and Tack cloth everthing to elimanate any left over dust particals.
Prime with Kilz Original oil based primer ( 2 coats recomended) and let cure for a day ( the longer primer has to sit the better it is) then sand with 150 - 180 grit paper then Vacume off and go over all of it with a Tack cloth. Then apply 2 coats of either a oil based or latex based interior paint ( your choice of sheen).
 Take the doors off for this as well as all the hardware and lay the doors down on some spacers  so you can do the edges ( books work good for this). This helps elimanate runs.
 Also screen the primer and paint with a prchased paint screen or a pair of nylons.


----------



## ladyray

thank you Daryl that was very helpfull.... when you say my choice of sheen what do you mean? my choice of coulor?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Your welcome, glad I could help. Sheen Humn!!! can't think of how to explain this with a single word ( very, very long day). Paints come in a variety of glosses starting from flat to high gloss, semi gloss is a very good choice for this since it is very durable and scubable but not every body likes it so low luster would be a good second choice. Stay away from flat paints since they tend to leave finger prints all the time and can mark quite easy. Ben moore has a good selection of paint and I would suggest you go to a local ben moore store and taolk with them and they will set you up. Sherman Williams is another good one acording to some of the people on this site but personaly I have never used them.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Mom2Derek&Sammy

Sorry to nudge in here but I have a question about this as well...does the Kilz Original oil based primer effectively seal in the knots? I have read that you need to use some special primer that will not let the knots bleed through if you would like to keep them under the paint (which is what I'm looking to do).

Thank you!!!


----------



## cibula11

I used Zinnser Gardz.  It prevents knots from bleeding through.  Very messy but it worked.


----------



## Square Eye

The Zinnser line of stain killing primers is impressive, but not always available here. 
Kilz is very popular and is generally recommended for that reason.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

If you apply 2 coats of Kilz original oil based primer you should be good to go. thats what I have done in the past with no issues so far.


----------

